# Cheap archery target[mattress and boxspring]



## recurveron (Jun 14, 2012)

I know some targets can cost quite a bit and some hay bales wont stop arrows well
so i decided to try shooting at an old matress with a 30 and a 40# recurve
the arrows tipped with field points barely stuck in the matress
so i took the box spring and put it in front of the full size mattress and wow!
What a great target
you can draw a picture or targets on the boxspring material and go to town
the arrows easily pierce the thin fabric and then stop when hitting the mattress behind it
asside from occasionallly hitting the wooden slats in the boxspring which didnt seem to hurt my carbon aroows at all...this target worked great
the arrows pull out so easily and i imagine i can just get a piece of fabric and stitch it on the boxspring when it wears out
i am sure some boxsprings may have too large of springs or whatever in them but the one i found works great

so since old mattress and boxsprings can be found or aquired easily i see this as a great target
they are large as can be so long distance shooting is an option as well

hope this help someone out


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Cool idea ... just watch out for Bed Bugs ... :mg:


----------



## soflanut (Nov 28, 2006)

GPW said:


> Cool idea ... just watch out for Bed Bugs ... :mg:


Just aim at them


----------



## EthanJM (Jun 11, 2012)

If I have a chance to try this, I will. Though I am a little worried about hitting the springs.
Another thing I have been trying out. You know those all rubber inflatable above ground pools? If someone is getting rid of one because it junked out, take it, cut it into medium sized pieces, and stuff the pieces in a bag. Stops an arrow just fine, however pulling them out can be a pain.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Get some poly feed bags or burlap take the mattress stuffing out an pack it in the bags. makes perfect bags targets. Works really well.


----------



## recurveron (Jun 14, 2012)

right on .great ideas


----------

